# retiree jobs



## paxtonstafford (Nov 3, 2018)

part time work from home legit no stupid stuff- (dealing with angry demanding c/s type phone postions etc,) in other words functions that require intrigrity judement responsablitly. I must have had a bad dream to think that is a possiblity- yet, I continue to persist- 
someone may know?-
seems like contractors to local state and fed govmt's would be tired of trying to get folks to pass the necessary verifications that most of us silvers are in place passable. But if that is the case I cannot find them.


----------

